# 660sp



## 122252 (Apr 10, 2009)

looking for a new or nearly new coral 660sp, can anyone give me advice?
new member here
Phil & Laura


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

That model has very little payload unless you go for the heavy duty 3.0L 160 40H chassis - sorry.

Ron


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Phil and Laura

I've sent you a private message.

Ron


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Phil and Laura,

We used to have a 660sp and they are great.
We have owned 4 Adria's and all bought with the same dealer in Germany.
Even our Frankia has come from him. Great service.
If you would like any help and or info, please PM me.
I can't PM you as you are not a member .

Kind regards

Maddie


----------

